

Google brings container experience to OpenStack - crb
http://www.openstack.org/blog/2015/07/google-bringing-container-expertise-to-openstack/

======
crb
Google are sponsoring the OpenStack Foundation to "add container-native
patterns to the toolbelt of enterprise developers, and improve
interoperability between public and private clouds"

See also
[http://googlecloudplatform.blogspot.co.uk/2015/07/Containers...](http://googlecloudplatform.blogspot.co.uk/2015/07/Containers-
Private-Cloud-Google-Sponsors-OpenStack-Foundation.html)

